# VZ Galaxy Note 2 Root. We have root!



## 2swizzle

Some of the boys over on X have rooted the Note2!!!


----------



## smalltownbird

Yes but currently it breaks the microphone so hold off for a bit

sent from my "Oh my God its huge" galaxy note 2


----------



## JustinD2473

link to thread ?

EDIT, nevermind...found it

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024207


----------



## Spencer_Moore

Has anyone tried this method yet?


----------



## kisypher

Looks promising.



JustinD2473 said:


> link to thread ?
> 
> EDIT, nevermind...found it
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024207


----------



## wasupwithuman

I got mic working, here is my post from the OTHER site.

right click the link and save as.

_[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]Ok. If anyone flashed the original root package that Mr. Robinson posted. I have a fix for the broken mic.[/background]_

_[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]1. Download this [/background]_http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13578268/tinyucm.conf
_[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]2. Push that file to your /system/etc[/background]_
_[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]3. Reboot[/background]_
_[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]4. Make a call using your mic.[/background]_









_[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]Remember this is only if you flashed the root package that broke mic, or if you want to flash the root package this will fix mic. Your choice. Have fun.[/background]_


----------



## heavyMGS

Based on the XDA thread, no mic issues now.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024207

I see a few folks posting positive results.

I'm gonna hold off for a few days a follow the thread but this is excellent news.

This phone is badass.

I'm still in shock that I don't have to charge my phone 5 times a day a la my Nexus (which I still love) but this phone is just sick.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xsLoWeDx

heavyMGS said:


> Based on the XDA thread, no mic issues now.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024207
> 
> I see a few folks posting positive results.
> 
> I'm gonna hold off for a few days a follow the thread but this is excellent news.
> 
> This phone is badass.
> 
> I'm still in shock that I don't have to charge my phone 5 times a day a la my Nexus (which I still love) but this phone is just sick.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


im using the 2nd img no issues still got multi window... no mic issues... easy everything works as it did out the box..

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heavyMGS

xsLoWeDx said:


> im using the 2nd img no issues still got multi window... no mic issues... easy everything works as it did out the box..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Nice. I may just do it. I've been running AdAway for so long I forgot about ads in apps and webpages. Now I am seeing them rear their head and I feel the need to do something about it.

Also, t'wood be nice to pull the TiBu folder over from my Nexus and really get this phone rolling.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidstyle

this root method is solid folks...no need to wait everything works flawless!!


----------



## kisypher

Good to hear. As soon as my laptop gets back from the shop I will go ahead and root this phone.



droidstyle said:


> this root method is solid folks...no need to wait everything works flawless!!


----------



## alxb577

nice nice, now all we have to do is wait for a sweet stock rom with just a few tweaks, such as more multitasking and possibly get rid of that stupid wifi notification.


----------



## 2swizzle

So I have been running the newest Root for 24hrs and I have to say I'm very pleased. I hope we get a custom recovery soon. I've had so many phone I can't remember but this damn phone is a beast!!!!!!


----------



## rickerbilly

I just flashed the XDA method and everything is working as it should. If you were worried fear not, go for it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024207
Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## drum747

Flashed last night and no issues whatsoever. Do it.

Sent from my rooted SGH-1605


----------



## misteruplink

I also rooted yesterday @ work, frooze about 15 bloat apps in ti/bu.


----------



## rayhodge02

I've never used odin just adb and toolkits might take a swing at this


----------



## heavyMGS

Rooted. Running like a dream.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spencer_Moore

heavyMGS said:


> Rooted. Running like a dream.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Same here. Used titanitum backup to freeze the bloatware until a debloated deodexed rom comes out. I'm still getting used to the behemoth, but it really is awesome.


----------



## Droid_Evo_8

Got to have wireless tether to work too.


----------



## cinoib

I'm trying to understand step 2 where there are 3 choices. Which choice do I use for rooting the Verizon Note 2?
Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## Rolfsted

I chose beans JellyBeans. I even accidentally dirty flashed and there are zero problems. I could actually run this rom from now on and not worry. Though I see he is working on build 2. Ha! I'm an addict.....it does take so much time for me to flash.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## razorloves

cinoib said:


> I'm trying to understand step 2 where there are 3 choices. Which choice do I use for rooting the Verizon Note 2?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37293-root-vzw-note-2-root-package/


----------



## AlpineM3

Anybody have instructions for a Mac?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------

